# Echec Bootcamp.



## Amesopair (30 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de faire deux tentatives  pour installer Bootcamp toutes les deux interrompue par un plantage. Au delà du fait qu'il y ai eu un message d'erreur à chaque fois (sur un problème de format de disque il me semble), il n'a pas recréé la partition totale. Je me retrouve donc avec un disque dur qui au départ faisait 1 To et qui ne fait plus maintenant que 825 Go.
Je vous joints la photo de ce que ça donne :






Voici la capture diskutil list








Pour les caractéristique du mac, si besoin, les voici:





Je pense qu'il doit exister une manip avec diskutil, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver...
Merci de vos lumières.

Bonne journée à tous.

Pac


----------



## macomaniac (30 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour *Amesopair*

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : *a)* supprime la partition n°*4* (*104 Mo*) qui bloque la récupération de l'espace libre situé au-dessous > *b)* récupère l'ensemble de l'espace libre disponible à la partition n°*2* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

la récupération échoue si le système de fichiers (Mac OS étendu journalisé) > générateur du volume bénéficiaire (*Macintosh HD* ici) --> recèle des erreurs

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Locke (30 Décembre 2018)

Amesopair a dit:


> Je viens de faire deux tentatives pour installer Bootcamp toutes les deux interrompue par un plantage. Au delà du fait qu'il y ai eu un message d'erreur à chaque fois (sur un problème de format de disque il me semble)


Tu ne risques en aucun cas avec ton iMac de 2015 d'installer une version de Windows 7, de même qu'avec le second fichier .iso qui est dans ta copie écran...




De plus tu n'es pas dans la bonne section _(je déplacerais ton message)_, ce qui aurait pu t'aider. Donc dans la bonne section, tu serais tombé sur ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...qui résume ce qu'il faut faire et surtout l'utilisation du bon fichier .iso officiel de chez Microsoft. Aucun autre fichier ne fonctionnera correctement.

Même Apple donne le lien direct pour en faire le téléchargement... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468 ...en bas du paragraphe 2. Mais encore faut-il ne pas foncer tête baissée et chercher des informations, du moins les bonnes, parce que les conseils trouvés sur la toile sont tous à côté de la plaque, surtout pour le type de fichier .iso !


----------



## Amesopair (31 Décembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour cette ligne magique et désolé pour le mauvais forum. Voici ce que j'obtient :




Tout semble rentré dans l'ordre.

Merci encore beaucoup et bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.

Amesopair


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2018)

Tu as récupéré l'espace libre : problème résolu !

- Bonnes Fêtes !​


----------

